# I finally got him! Found but don't know if he is ok?



## Richard21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Neo got out of his cage somehow. I came home to find him not in his cage. I was really mad because I tore up my whole room and the only place he could of gone was out my door. I have three cats so I already thought the worst. I thought if he went under my door to the living room he is a goner. So after giving up hope my sister saw the cat acting funny near the fridge. And there he was in a very dark place. I thought he would be missing his tail or have some puncture holes in him. I turned the fridge off and he still did not come out and his eyes were closed so I thought he was slowly dying. I had to turn the fridge on again and I don't think he liked that and he came out. He looks great full tail no puncture holes but I know looks don't mean everything. I am afraid he might have ate something bad. He ate today pinkys and a lot of turkey. He looked almost black because of all the dust he got under the fridge. Do you guys think he will be okay? I am very worried but he looks great. :roll: Thanks everyone.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 22, 2009)

I would keep a close eye on him, and check his poops. Hopefully hes just stressed from the day and nothing was eaten that he shouldnt of.
Luckily the cat didnt get to him. Might have to change his name ot LUCKY lol

Goodluck keep us posted


----------



## bruce bull (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi richard Iv'e been following your posts on Neo, he is one good looking guy! I'm glad you found him so quickly, sounds like he going to be just fine. Have you thought about putting him in the shower or running some bath water to clean him up? Leonitas says hi.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks AWD any signs I should look for?

Thanks Bruce, so you think he will be fine? I am going to try to give him a bath but he is very quick so its hard to get him all the way there. How has Leonitas been doing? Breeding yet?


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 23, 2009)

I would just check when he goes to the bathroom, check for liguidy poop etc. just any thing out of the ordinary, he should be fine.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad you found him.


----------



## bruce bull (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Richard, Leonidas still has a crush on Elma he follows her around and huffs a little at her but has not tried to mate with her after I first reported it ( at least when I have been around) he is now at least as long as she is but not quite as heavy. He has an incredible appetite eats anything that is not nailed down. I got home late the other night and I guess because I missed there dinner time they had torn the door of their cage (Which I thought I had made tegu proof) and left me a couple of presents on the floor. Elma I found right away in one of here favorite spot but Leo I could not find anywhere. You'd think that a 3 foot plus lizard would be easy to find. obviously he has found some place to hide that I don't know about. Any way when I got home from work the next day I made a pretty extensive search for him and still could not find him. I knew he was around he left me another present. The next day I stopped and picked up some mice. I new by now he would be very hungry and he always has had a strong feeding response. I went over by his cage and shook the paper bag about 5 seconds later he comes through the door from the other room, takes one look at the paper bag and launches himself at it. It was so sudden and unexpected that I did not even have time to react. he took the bag out of my hand on the fly ( thank God he missed my hand and fingers) and ripped the bag open shook it. mice went flying everywhere. There were four of them and I got to see a hungry tegu in action. He had every one of them dead in seconds, He ran from mouse to mouse biting them once killing them, dropping it and running to the next one . Than he went back on ate them all (Elma had to settle for a hard boiled egg that night)
We can take the Lizard out of the jungle but we can not take the jungle out of the lizard. It was a good lesson for me not to forget how fast they can move when they want to and what efficient killing machines they can be.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 23, 2009)

bruce bull said:


> Hey Richard, Leonidas still has a crush on Elma he follows her around and huffs a little at her but has not tried to mate with her after I first reported it ( at least when I have been around) he is now at least as long as she is but not quite as heavy. He has an incredible appetite eats anything that is not nailed down. I got home late the other night and I guess because I missed there dinner time they had torn the door of their cage (Which I thought I had made tegu proof) and left me a couple of presents on the floor. Elma I found right away in one of here favorite spot but Leo I could not find anywhere. You'd think that a 3 foot plus lizard would be easy to find. obviously he has found some place to hide that I don't know about. Any way when I got home from work the next day I made a pretty extensive search for him and still could not find him. I knew he was around he left me another present. The next day I stopped and picked up some mice. I new by now he would be very hungry and he always has had a strong feeding response. I went over by his cage and shook the paper bag about 5 seconds later he comes through the door from the other room, takes one look at the paper bag and launches himself at it. It was so sudden and unexpected that I did not even have time to react. he took the bag out of my hand on the fly ( thank God he missed my hand and fingers) and ripped the bag open shook it. mice went flying everywhere. There were four of them and I got to see a hungry tegu in action. He had every one of them dead in seconds, He ran from mouse to mouse biting them once killing them, dropping it and running to the next one . Than he went back on ate them all (Elma had to settle for a hard boiled egg that night)
> We can take the Lizard out of the jungle but we can not take the jungle out of the lizard. It was a good lesson for me not to forget how fast they can move when they want to and what efficient killing machines they can be.



Haha I can't even imagine him trying to go after Elma. He is three feet now? Wow. Yeah I always remember him having a strong feeding responce never refused hoppers. A three foot lizard charging at you that fastb is crazy. Glad he didnt get your hand! Has he tamed down nicely?


----------



## bruce bull (Aug 23, 2009)

he's not dog tame yet but as he matures he may be. I can put my hands on him any time even reach in pull him out of his hide and he has never tried to bite me. I can run my fingers over his mouth or anywere and he does not seem to care. He never hisses or huffs even if I wake him up he shows no agression. He will come over to me if he's out roaming in the house and i'm sitting. I think he's probly hoping for something to eat. when I first pick him up he tenses up and i have to stroke him to get him to relax then hes fine. I think he is afraid of falling or being droped. he likes being in a warm shower or swimming in the bath tub and his favorite place to hide is in my dirty cloth's basket . I still don't know where his secret hide is.


----------

